# :: ECS Tuning :: ST Performance Coilovers for your Audi C5 A6/S6



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Changing the suspension setup on a refined German car often times feels like meddling with perfection. With an advanced, highly wrought coilover system, you can be confident your addition is a reliable improvement.

ST coilovers by KW are made of high grade, galvanized steel, and come with a 5 year limited warranty. With engineering tailored specifically to your Audi, preset dampening and height adjustability provide the perfect balance between performance and ride comfort.

Features include:


Adjustable composite spring seats
Tempered high strength springs
Compression bump stop with integrated dust boot
Hardened chrome piston rod
Noise damping, corrosion resistant spring cap
Galvanized Zinc plated strut housings for corrosion resistance
 All ST coilovers meet German TÜV standards
5 year limited warranty to the original purchaser

*Looks good at any height*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C5 A6 2.7T/4.2/3.0L
(1998-2004)
Audi C5 S6
(1999-2003)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

